# GGG telling drug cheat Canelo how it is now



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986260802704498694
Quietly spoken nice guy GGG is obviously pissed with Canelo. Real pissed, and he's been letting him know about it.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

It drew a response from Canelo too:


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

ha ha.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> It drew a response from Canelo too:


To be fair, I'd be missing Canelo too.

After the pay day GGG would have got from the first fight and the one he would be getting for the rematch... I'd be missing sharing the ring with him as well for sure


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

:lol::lol:


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

WTF is that Canelo can't even speak English :lol:


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> To be fair, I'd be missing Canelo too.
> 
> After the pay day GGG would have got from the first fight and the one he would be getting for the rematch... I'd be missing sharing the ring with him as well for sure


He's not really missing the payday though. They rematch will happen in Sep and it will be even bigger.

Canelo needs GGG just as much too, where else can he go ? He had to fight him last year because he ppv's against Khan and Smith bombed. After the dodgy draw and all this mess since his stock is falling.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> He's not really missing the payday though. They rematch will happen in Sep and it will be even bigger.
> 
> Canelo needs GGG just as much too, where else can he go ? He had to fight him last year because he ppv's against Khan and Smith bombed. After the dodgy draw and all this mess since his stock is falling.


The Khan ppv didn't really bomb. Well I guess it depends on what your expectations are.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

this is fucking wwf now... what is this crap... 

ggg trainer eating a steak lmao!! Canelo and GGG are going to have such an epic rematch with all this controversy and teasing each other...

hope tomorrow we get 6 months suspension of dumb ass nelo for allowing this controversy to take place by not taking care of himself.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

I guess GGG bought the tainted meat excuse...


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

I hope GGG hurts this fucking puto in the rematch


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

The fight couldn't have happened on Cinco De Mayo at T-Mobile Arena anyway, the NHL's Vegas Golden Knights have made it to the 2nd round which would have created a scheduling overlap


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo essentially stole millions of dollars from GGG and prevented him from retiring for another few months. 

Clenelo is fucking with peoples livelihoods!


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Canelo needs this rematch more. Sure he has more money, but his reputation is tarnished and the only way to recover is beat GGG. That way at least some people would forget or give him a pass for testing positive for clenbuterol. If they go their separate ways and never fight again and if Canelo never loses another fight people will still remember this moment in time.

Canelo seems immature. The day before his court hearing he is on GGG's Instagram posting emojis and in English :lol: only to delete what he originally posted. Not a good look.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

GGG is on the verge of losing. He can't afford to fight another no hoper, he's being ridiculed on his instagram as much as Canelo.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

IsaL said:


> GGG is on the verge of losing. He can't afford to fight another no hoper, he's being ridiculed on his instagram as much as Canelo.


GGG is on the verge of losing what, exactly?

The amount of ridicule being received is impossible to accurately compare. But there are very few things lower in boxing than being a drug cheat. That's as near to the bottom of the barrel as you can get.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> GGG is on the verge of losing what, exactly?
> 
> The amount of ridicule being received is impossible to accurately compare. But there are very few things lower in boxing than being a drug cheat. That's as near to the bottom of the barrel as you can get.


GGG is in a bad spot. If he fights a good opponent and looks bad his marketability takes a huge hit. Fighting Martirosyan or another low level opponent also hurts his brand, not as much as a loss but still hurts him as is evident through the comments on social media after announcing he is fighting Martirosyan.

Ggg has fought a total of TWO world level fighters in their prime. Ggg has had two very close calls.

His team desperately wanted O'Sullivan, Mungullian, or Martirosyan because they know a loss would be devastating to his brand, and another close fight would lower his stock significantly as I mentioned.

GGG's brand is based on being an invincible KO artist, once that aura is completely gone from him, so is his drawing power.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

IsaL said:


> GGG is in a bad spot. If he fights a good opponent and looks bad his marketability takes a huge hit. Fighting Martirosyan or another low level opponent also hurts his brand, not as much as a loss but still hurts him as is evident through the comments on social media after announcing he is fighting Martirosyan.
> 
> Ggg has fought a total of TWO world level fighters in their prime. Ggg has had two very close calls.
> 
> ...


Two world level fighters lol. His resume is by no means stacked but your taking it a bit far there. All of Lemieux, Geale, Macklin and Murray were top ten ranked when he fought them. Brook was a top five ranked welterweight, he gets flack for fighting him yet Hagler, Hopkins, Robinson, Monzon etc were all fine and get props for beating top welterweights.

You can make a fair argument that Murray should have been lineal. Champion when he fought him as well. Add in that he has fought the the two other guys in the top three in his last two fights and that Cotto, Martinez and Sturm all ducked him means hes done about as much as he can at middleweight up to now.

Its been a really shit division until recently,, if he beats Canelo in a rematch (assuming he beats Matirosyan) then he has Charlo, Derevyanchenko, Murata all in line and a Jacobs rematch plus a Saunders unification. He has more than enoughtools to cement an ATG legacy. Canelos fuck up has held him back on this though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Two world level fighters lol. His resume is by no means stacked but your taking it a bit far there. All of Lemieux, Geale, Macklin and Murray were top ten ranked when he fought them. Brook was a top five ranked welterweight, he gets flack for fighting him yet Hagler, Hopkins, Robinson, Monzon etc were all fine and get props for beating top welterweights.


I'm glad your definition of world class includes Matthew Macklin and Murray. Now you can admit that Stiverne is world class :good


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm glad your definition of world class includes Matthew Macklin and Murray. Now you can admit that Stiverne is world class :good


You think Bermane Stiverne is the level of Murray? The Murray who was robbed against Martinez in Argentina and drew with Sturm? C'mon man.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm glad your definition of world class includes Matthew Macklin and Murray. Now you can admit that Stiverne is world class :good


First fight he was probably ranked top 15, second fight he might not have been ranked top 50.

Dunno why ypu pulled me on it, I generally give Wilder more props than most fo on here. I just dont rate him technically.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

GGG is on 19 or so defenses. i think the next fight will equal Bernard Hopkins 20 defenses record and if a September fight is agreed to it will see Golovkin fight for a record 21 defenses


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

IsaL said:


> Ggg has fought a total of TWO world level fighters in their prime. Ggg has had two very close calls.


Two? Jacobs and who?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

McKay said:


> You think Bermane Stiverne is the level of Murray? The Murray who was robbed against Martinez in Argentina and drew with Sturm? C'mon man.


Murray who's best win is?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> First fight he was probably ranked top 15, second fight he might not have been ranked top 50.
> 
> Dunno why ypu pulled me on it, I generally give Wilder more props than most fo on here. I just dont rate him technically.


First fight he was the WBC champion. And you might not have, but I remember arguing with a couple people on whether Stiverne was world class or not.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> First fight he was the WBC champion. And you might not have, but I remember arguing with a couple people on whether Stiverne was world class or not.


I know but he still wasnt hugely ranked, prob scraped tip ten but he only had two wins over Arreola, wasnt exactly an inpressive resume but the division was probably at its absolute aorse around then so Id have no problem classing him as world level at that point.

By the second fight he was shot, inactive and his only other fight since saw him pretty much lose to Derrick Rossy.

Id rank Murray as a better win than Stiverne and Macklin probably about on par.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

IsaL said:


> GGG is in a bad spot. If he fights a good opponent and looks bad his marketability takes a huge hit. Fighting Martirosyan or another low level opponent also hurts his brand, not as much as a loss but still hurts him as is evident through the comments on social media after announcing he is fighting Martirosyan.
> 
> Ggg has fought a total of TWO world level fighters in their prime. Ggg has had two very close calls.
> 
> ...


You are questioning GGG's 'brand' and claiming he is in a 'bad spot'??

I'll tell you who's brand is in absolute tatters, and is in more than just a bad spot, the drug cheat who just got suspended for 12 months reduced to 6.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

GGG may not get the big fight he's after, but he isn't the one whose reputation has been tarnished beyond repair, like a certain cheating ginger diva prick.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

The rematch is the best fight for both sides, either guy would have to be mentally retarded to pass up the rematch that just got a little bigger with this clenbuterol shit.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Nobody wants DRUG CHEAT on their CV. 

The only thing worse than a drug cheat is a repeat offender. He will need to be more careful in future.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

IsaL said:


> GGG is on the verge of losing. He can't afford to fight another no hoper, he's being ridiculed on his instagram as much as Canelo.


He really seems the type to be gutted he's being ridiculed on fucking Instagram .


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> You are questioning GGG's 'brand' and claiming he is in a 'bad spot'??
> 
> I'll tell you who's brand is in absolute tatters, and is in more than just a bad spot, the drug cheat who just got suspended for 12 months reduced to 6.


All of a sudden GGG is synonymous with Canelo?

I'm discussing GGG, who he is fighting next and the backlash.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> He really seems the type to be gutted he's being ridiculed on fucking Instagram .


I seen that. They should have skipped May 5th or picked Ramirez.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

IsaL said:


> All of a sudden GGG is synonymous with Canelo?
> 
> I'm discussing GGG, who he is fighting next and the backlash.


I posted this thread and plainly it is called :

*GGG telling drug cheat Canelo how it is now*

Your first post in the thread reads :

"GGG is on the verge of losing. He can't afford to fight another no hoper, he's being ridiculed on his instagram as much as Canelo".

It's abundantly obvious who is trying to make GGG synonymous with Canelo - that would be you atsch


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

RDJ said:


> GGG may not get the big fight he's after, but he isn't the one whose reputation has been tarnished beyond repair, like a certain cheating ginger diva prick.


Povetkin, Fe. Vargas, Mosley, Fr. Vargas, Vitali Klitschko, James Toney all recovered very well since their failed drug test. Canelo is young and has enough time to redeem himself.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> I posted this thread and plainly it is called :
> 
> *GGG telling drug cheat Canelo how it is now*
> 
> ...


Im stating facts. GGG is being ridiculed on IG. And based on his last two fights is on the verge of losing if he continues fighting top opposition. He got very lucky with the draw.

Perhaps I responded like that because I see all the GGG aplogist blaming Canelo for choosing another low level opponent depsite having the option to fight a top level fighter.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

IsaL said:


> Povetkin, Fe. Vargas, Mosley, Fr. Vargas, Vitali Klitschko, James Toney all recovered very well since their failed drug test. Canelo is young and has enough time to redeem himself.


Canelo is young and has enough time to further disgrace himself too. It will be interesting to see whether he can keep clean.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Perhaps I responded like that because I see all the GGG aplogist blaming Canelo for choosing another low level opponent depsite having the option to fight a top level fighter.


It was a clear cut case of you accusing me of what you had already done yourself, and as for you accusing someone of being an apologist


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

:lol: Sanchez triggered GGG haters beautifully.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


>


LOL.

^ A fitting metaphor for the entire damned sport.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

IsaL said:


> Im stating facts. GGG is being ridiculed on IG. And based on his last two fights is on the verge of losing if he continues fighting top opposition. He got very lucky with the draw.
> 
> Perhaps I responded like that because I see all the GGG aplogist blaming Canelo for choosing another low level opponent depsite having the option to fight a top level fighter.


The fuck you mean lucky to get the draw?


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> LOL.
> 
> ^ A fitting metaphor for the entire damned sport.


No guessing who their 'pin-up boy' is at the moment.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

DynamicMoves said:


> The fuck you mean lucky to get the draw?


This guy is taking the piss. Even an obvious Canelo fan boy like him couldn't possibly believe that.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> No guessing who their 'pin-up boy' is at the moment.


I meant the fact that it was a bottle of fake PEDs.

I'm surprised Golovkin didn't try to fight "Canelo Salvarez" on May 5th. 
Heck, they probably could have pulled it off.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Im stating facts. GGG is being ridiculed on IG. And based on his last two fights is on the verge of losing if he continues fighting top opposition. He got very lucky with the draw.


"GGG got very lucky with the draw"
Amazing.


----------



## Yolo Swaggins (May 16, 2013)

Hahaha


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Our intrepid Canelo defender has been notable by his absence for a few days now. But I see he is maintaining his vigil, fearlessly defending Canelo at ESB. All a matter of priorities I guess.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Canelo is young and has enough time to further disgrace himself too. It will be interesting to see whether he can keep clean.


He has not had any issues his entire career. I feel most people will give him the benefit of the doubt eventually.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

IsaL said:


> He has not had any issues his entire career. I feel most people will give him the benefit of the doubt eventually.


Canelo has an issue at the moment, a huge one.

My point is he is young and has plenty of time to further disgrace himself. Whether he can win back people's respect will depend on whether he can keep clean or not. Hopefully it is a big wake up call.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

DynamicMoves said:


> The fuck you mean lucky to get the draw?


If you use the actual 10 pt scoring system Canelo wins.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

IsaL said:


> If you use the actual 10 pt scoring system Canelo wins.


There's a way of coming up with the incorrect result regardless of the system you use if you abuse it.









Hell yeah!


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Canelo has an issue at the moment, a huge issue.
> 
> My point is he is young and has plenty of time to further disgrace himself. Whether he can win back people's respect will depend on whether he can keep clean or not.


Well, ok.. That's any young fighter.

If Canelo proves to be a clean fighter the rest of his career, he will be known as a ballsy fighter and someone who fights everyone no excuses.

Thats one of the reasons he is extremely popular and was able to crossover without speaking English. True boxing fans appreciate fighters who step up win or lose.

Very few fighters, especially now are willing to take on the real challenges available to them, so those who do grow in popularity.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

IsaL said:


> Well, ok.. That's any young fighter.
> 
> If Canelo proves to be a clean fighter the rest of his career, he will be known as a ballsy fighter and someone who fights everyone no excuses.
> 
> ...


That's not every young fighter at all. That's only young fighters who have been found guilty of being drug cheats.

Big distinction there.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> There's a way of coming up with the incorrect result regardless of the system you use if you abuse it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a completely different subject.

I'm referring to actually using the elements within 10 pt scoring system.

Clean hard punching, Defense, Ring Generalship, and Effective agression.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

IsaL said:


> That's a completely different subject.
> 
> I'm referring to actually using the elements within 10 pt scoring system.
> 
> Clean hard punching, Defense, Ring Generalship, and Effective agression.


It doesn't matter what criteria is used there is a human element between determining the outcome and recording the score, and they are called judges.

Like I said, there's a way of coming up with the incorrect result regardless of the system, if you abuse. Look no further than Adalaide Byrd for an example of it.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> That's not every young fighter at all. That's only young fighters who have been found guilty of being drug cheats.
> 
> Big distinction there.


Well you and I are different. While I do feel Canelo needs to be scrutinised because of his failed tests, I don't keep a pessimist perspective of him or many other fighters who had failed tests. Just like I've given a pass to fighters such as Vitali Klitschko, Tyson Fury, even Felix Sturm, and a few others, I will give Canelo the same benefit of the doubt.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

IsaL said:


> Well you and I are different. While I do feel Canelo needs to be scrutinised because of his failed tests, I don't keep a pessimist perspective of him or many other fighters who had failed tests. Just like I've given a pass to fighters such as Vitali Klitschko, Tyson Fury, even Felix Sturm, and a few others, I will give Canelo the same benefit of the doubt.


Whether you and I are different is irrelevant.

What is different is 'any young fighter' as compared to 'any young fighter who tests positive to a banned substance and is suspended.'

Big difference. Huge.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> It doesn't matter what criteria is used there is a human element between determining the outcome and recording the score, and they are called judges.
> 
> Like I said, there's a way of coming up with the incorrect result regardless of the system, if you abuse. Look no further than Adalaide Byrd for an example of it.


There is a clear and defined guideline in place for a reason. The four elements of the 10 pt scoring system can be visibly seen. Each round is judged individually, and in each round ia judged according to who landed the cleaner harder punches, who used better defense, who controlled distance and pace, and effective aggression.

It's not always very simple to score a fight buddy.

I felt using the 10 pt scoring system Canelo won. I'm not very well versed on the amateur scoring system, but from what I do know you can make a great case Golovkin won, but these are the pros wherebthe 10 pt system is used.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

IsaL said:


> There is a clear and defined guideline in place for a reason. The four elements of the 10 pt scoring system can be visibly seen. Each round is judged individually, and in each round ia judged according to who landed the cleaner harder punches, who used better defense, who controlled distance and pace, and effective aggression.
> 
> It's not always very simple to score a fight buddy.
> 
> I felt using the 10 pt scoring system Canelo won. I'm not very well versed on the amateur scoring system, but from what I do know you can make a great case Golovkin won, but these are the pros wherebthe 10 pt system is used.


I know how the system works. But it only provides the correct winner of a fight if the judges adjudicate correctly. The system doesn't score the fight. The judges do.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Whether you and I are different is irrelevant.
> 
> What is different is 'any young fighter' as compared to 'any young fighter who tests positive to a banned substance and is suspended.'
> 
> Big difference. Huge.


 Its rather relevant actually. Not every excuse is fabricated. So if you choose to accept an excuse because you give the athlete the benefit of the doubt, as I have with Canelo, then you continue being a spectator as you always were.

If you decide to be very critical of the athlete and believe foul play took place, I can understand the pessimism.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

IsaL said:


> Its rather relevant actually. Not every excuse is fabricated. So if you choose to accept an excuse because you give the athlete the benefit of the doubt, as I have with Canelo, then you continue being a spectator as you always were.
> 
> If you decide to be very critical of the athlete and believe foul play took place, I can understand the pessimism.


You are failing to see the point only because you refuse to. That you accuse others of being sympathizers is absolutely hilarious!!


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> I know how the system works. But it only provides the correct winner of a fight if the judges adjudicate correctly. The system doesn't score the fight. The judges do.


I understand it quite well. I felt that Canelo swept rounds 1-3 and then 10-12. I also felt there are at least two rounds between rounds 4-9 that can be argued for Canelo. I feel that a good argument can be made that GGG swept 4-9.

Rounds 1-3 Canelo won them very clear as he dictated the tempo of the fight, positioning himself to land the cleaner harder punches. Golovkin seemed tentative and even a bit baffled by Canelo' s speed and defense.

Im rounds 4 I feel Canelo tired, and it allowed GGG to impose himself over Canelo, and even though he did not lande many hard clean punches he seemed to have outworked Canelo with the jab. Clealry most of his jabs were measuring jabs, but I can see how he gets Credit as Canelo wasn't doing much. In rounds 10-12 Canelo seemed to get his second wind and was nailing GGG with good power punches while using his feet to move around not allowing GGG to get into position to land anything significant. Instead GGg was mostly following Canelo in straight lines.

Ultimately it was a close fight and I can see anyone scoring it for Canelo, a Draw or even Golovkin using the 10 pt system.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

IsaL said:


> I understand it quite well. I felt that Canelo swept rounds 1-3 and then 10-12. I also felt there are at least two rounds between rounds 4-9 that can be argued for Canelo. I feel that a good argument can be made that GGG swept 4-9.
> 
> Rounds 1-3 Canelo won them very clear as he dictated the tempo of the fight, positioning himself to land the cleaner harder punches. Golovkin seemed tentative and even a bit baffled by Canelo' s speed and defense.
> 
> ...


That's your opinion, and as I said, regardless of the system used it all comes down to human opinion what goes on the scorecard.

The system doesn't score the fight. The person using the system scores the fight.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> That's your opinion, and as I said, regardless of the system used it all comes down to human opinion what goes on the scorecard.
> 
> The system doesn't score the fight. The person using the system scores the fight.


Give me your take of the fight and what rounds you feel each fighter won.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

IsaL said:


> Give me your take of the fight and what rounds you feel each fighter won.


Why? So you can disagree with it? Pointless exercise.

Why did the judges' scores vary so much?

| Adalaide Byrd 118-110 | Dave Moretti 113-115 | Don Trella 114-114

Because, like I have already told you numerous times, the system doesn't score the fight. The person using the system scores the fight.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Why? So you can disagree with it? Pointless exercise.
> 
> Why did the judges' scores vary so much?
> 
> ...


Ok. We'll agree to disagree, or if you're ever up for a civil debate regarding scoring this fight respond to this post.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Adalaide Byrd's scoring of GGG-Canelo was absolutely diabolical.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

IsaL said:


> If you use the actual 10 pt scoring system Canelo wins.


If you use the actual 10 pt scoring system GGG was robbed.



IsaL said:


> I understand it quite well. I felt that Canelo swept rounds 1-3 and then 10-12. I also felt there are at least two rounds between rounds 4-9 that can be argued for Canelo. I feel that a good argument can be made that GGG swept 4-9.
> 
> Rounds 1-3 Canelo won them very clear as he dictated the tempo of the fight, positioning himself to land the cleaner harder punches. Golovkin seemed tentative and even a bit baffled by Canelo' s speed and defense.
> 
> ...


Rounds 1, 3, 10, 11, and 12 were all closer than rounds 4-9.


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

The card Adalaide Byrd submitted truly stank. I haven't found anyone who has even suggested otherwise.

Did Byrd just get it very wrong? Or was there more to it? We will probably never get to know the answer to that one. But let's play the devil's advocate for a minute and run with the assumption, rightly or wrongly, that Byrd was, for whatever reason, entrusted to score the fight to Canelo.

Hypothetically, how would Byrd have gone about it, and why did she end up with such a one sided card that it drew so much unwanted attention her way?

Firstly, Byrd's major objective would have been to subtly score Canelo at least 7 rounds, to ensure he was the winner on her card.

Byrd needed to be careful not to go over the top in order to keep things believable. But at the same time she needed to factor in a small amount of extra margin just in case Canelo got knocked down once or twice in the final few rounds. So she would perhaps have had to score 8 rounds to Canelo, in order to err on the side of safety.

In order to log those 7 or 8 rounds to Canelo, Byrd would likely have had to score each round where there wasn’t a clear winner, to Canelo, and as it turned out the fight contained quite a few close rounds. Many would, and subsequently have argued Golovkin won most of those close rounds in the fight. But he didn’t win them all comfortably, and Canelo did have his flashy moments. So there was leeway for some argument and interpretation.

Byrd would not have intended to score the fight as one sided as she ended up doing – she had it 10 rounds to 2 for Canelo - but the fight probably didn’t play out the way she expected either, and it may well have painted her into a corner.

After 6 rounds Byrd’s card read 5 rounds to Canelo and only one round to Golovkin.

The 7th round was clearly Golovkin’s (though the judge who scored the fight a draw mysteriously awarded it to Canelo) and Byrd duly scored it to Golovkin.

After 7 rounds Byrd had it 5 rounds to Canelo and 2 rounds to Golovkin.

By the end of the 9th round Byrd had awarded Canelo 7 rounds and Golovkin 2. Virtually ensuring Canelo would be the winner on her card.

Most people's prediction pre-fight was that Canelo would probably fade late in the fight, and Canelo's history suggested that could happen. If things did play out that way Canelo would likely lose the final few rounds and might even get knocked down during the course of them. Perhaps Adalaide Byrd was also of that thinking?

No problem though. Byrd had already built in some margin on her card to accommodate that possibility.

With 3 rounds to go Byrd had it 88-83 for Canelo. So even if Golovkin won each of the remaining 3 rounds, and scored a knockdown as well, he would still be the loser on her card.

Alas, this is the point where things might have gone terribly wrong for Adalaide Byrd and her credibility.

Canelo didn’t fade over the final 3 rounds as many predicted. If anything Golovkin did. Canelo finished strongly and Byrd, like the other two judges, had little choice but to score the final 3 rounds to Canelo.

If Canelo had faded, like many expected, Byrd’s card would have ended up reading a fairly respectable 115-113 Canelo's way. Some may have disagreed with her. But probably no alarm bells would have rung. Close fight. Close card.

The final rounds playing out the way they did may well have painted Byrd into a corner. She had little choice but to award those rounds to Canelo, and when she totaled her handiwork it read a TRULY SHOCKING 118-110.

Before anyone gets too excited, it's a hypothetical. So spare me your outrage.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

IsaL said:


> Give me your take of the fight and what rounds you feel each fighter won.


rounds 3 and 10 were GGG'S. I think I had it
Canelo
Canelo
GGG
GGG
GGG
GGG
GGG
GGG
GGG
GGG
Canelo
Canelo


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

DynamicMoves said:


> If you use the actual 10 pt scoring system GGG was robbed.
> 
> Rounds 1, 3, 10, 11, and 12 were all closer than rounds 4-9.


1-3 were clear for Canelo. You can argue they were close but its hard to argue GGG won any of them.

Clean hard punches landed-Canelo
Defense-Canelo
Ring Generalship- Canelo
Effective aggressiom- GGG missed most of his punches and Canelo landed the cleaner harder punches. So Canelo.

Rounds 10-12 were similar but you can argue that GGG dictated the tempo of those rounds depsite not being very effective with his aggression. Clean hard punches again Canelo, Defense of course Canelo again.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> rounds 3 and 10 were GGG'S. I think I had it
> Canelo
> Canelo
> GGG
> ...


I can respect your score. The fight was indeed close.

I will argue that round 3 was a Canelo round based on him landing more power punches and his punches landed cleaner. While GGG did land several more measuring jabs its not enough to overcome Canelo's power punches and defense making GGG miss 75% of his power punches.

All three judges gave Canelo round 10, as did I. Canelo again landed the more impressive punches and used defense much better than Golovkin did making Golovkin miss at a higher rate.

So even though you gave GGG rounds 3 and 10, clearly an argument can be made Canelo won them, and if you give those two close rounds to Canelo then you have yourself a draw.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Snowy said:


> The card Adalaide Byrd submitted truly stank. I haven't found anyone who has even suggested otherwise.
> 
> Did Byrd just get it very wrong? Or was there more to it? We will probably never get to know the answer to that one. But let's play the devil's advocate for a minute and run with the assumption, rightly or wrongly, that Byrd was, for whatever reason, entrusted to score the fight to Canelo.
> 
> ...


 I feel that Byrd scored every round based on who landed the cleaner harder punches and defense period. She imo did not factor in ring generalship. So im rounds 4-9 wherenits easy to argue GGG swept them she gave Canelo the rounds where he landed the harder cleaner punchea depsite GGG touching him more with his jab and pushing Canelo back.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

IsaL said:


> I can respect your score. The fight was indeed close.
> 
> I will argue that round 3 was a Canelo round based on him landing more power punches and his punches landed cleaner. While GGG did land several more measuring jabs its not enough to overcome Canelo's power punches and defense making GGG miss 75% of his power punches.
> 
> ...


What i noticed is Canelo fighting 1 minute of the round and then taking a break. Something I noticed Pacquiao doing in his fights after Margarito.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

IsaL said:


> I can respect your score. The fight was indeed close.
> 
> I will argue that round 3 was a Canelo round based on him landing more power punches and his punches landed cleaner. While GGG did land several more measuring jabs its not enough to overcome Canelo's power punches and defense making GGG miss 75% of his power punches.
> 
> ...


Ok had a look at here is my card after rewatching the fight. I think it was a close fight but a definite win for GGG.

- Great fun, great fight.
- Both have iron chins. Golovkin got hit with bombs and Canelo got shit beaten out him.
- For me, my scorecard is rock solid. I don't think it was a draw.

1. 10 - 9 Golovkin's round (Canelo here does nothing until there are 55 seconds left)
2. 9 - 10 Canelo's round
3. 9 - 10 Canelo's round ( Canelo is fucked by the 2 minute mark, though)
4. 10 - 9 Golovkin's round
5. 10 - 9 Golovkin's round
6. 10 - 9 Golovkin's round
7. 10 - 9 Golovkin's round
8. 10 - 9 Golovkin's round
9. 10 - 9 Golovkin's round
10. 9 - 10 Giving it to Canelo but an example of a 10-10 round. Pppl get excited by ggg losing balance when hitting Canelos guard. But if you put the timestamp at 1:30 can you say Canelo does anything?
11. 10 - 9 Golovkin's round
12. 9 - 10 Canelo's round

That's 116 - 112 for Golovkin.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

JDK said:


> "GGG got very lucky with the draw"
> *Amazing.*


Not really when you take into account who posted it.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Ok had a look at here is my card after rewatching the fight. I think it was a close fight but a definite win for GGG.
> 
> - Great fun, great fight.
> - Both have iron chins. Golovkin got hit with bombs and Canelo got shit beaten out him.
> ...


I gave 1 to Canelo as did the 3 judges, not much of anything happens till the last minute where Canelo does the better work.

I also have 11 to Canelo, despite Golovkin pressing hard the full round, Canelo evades well in the first half of the round while landing hard body shots, he then lands a clean right hand and a clean 3 punch combination. Up to this point (around 2 minute mark) all Gennady has landed of note is one right hand I believe. Its not until the 2.20 mark that Gennady finally finds success and lands a few clean shots, I don't think this was enough to steal the round but it was definately a close round.

That makes it a draw on your card.

Edit.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

I also think canelo fought the best he ever has and ggg fought average at best


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

IsaL said:


> 1-3 were clear for Canelo. You can argue they were close but its hard to argue GGG won any of them.
> 
> Clean hard punches landed-Canelo
> Defense-Canelo
> ...


Are you saying effective aggression is redundant because the criteria for winning that category is clean hard punches?

GGG also outlanded Canelo in most rounds according to compubox and every youtube punch count video (including those claiming proof Canelo won) that I can find in a cursory glance, including some early and late rounds.



Pedrin1787 said:


> I gave 1 to Canelo as did the 3 judges, not much of anything happens till the last minute where Canelo does the better work.
> 
> I also have 11 to Canelo, despite Golovkin pressing hard the full round, Canelo evades well in the first half of the round while landing hard body shots, he then lands a clean right hand and a clean 3 punch combination. Up to this point (around 2 minute mark) all Gennady has landed of note is one right hand I believe. Its not until the 2.20 mark that Gennady finally finds success and lands a few clean shots, I don't think this was enough to steal the round but it was definately a close round.
> 
> ...


Two of the three judges also gave GGG round 3. Byrd of course gave it to Canelo. Including your changes to his card, that makes it a 7-5 to GGG.

I fucking hate all these "if you gave the other fighter x amount of rounds it's a draw therefore the decision wasn't bad" arguments.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DynamicMoves said:


> Are you saying effective aggression is redundant because the criteria for winning that category is clean hard punches?
> 
> GGG also outlanded Canelo in most rounds according to compubox and every youtube punch count video (including those claiming proof Canelo won) that I can find in a cursory glance, including some early and late rounds.
> 
> ...


I made a point on round 1, never really brought up 3 because he already gave it to Canelo. I'll need to rewatch it to see.


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

IsaL said:


> I feel that Byrd scored every round based on who landed the cleaner harder punches and defense period. She imo did not factor in ring generalship. So im rounds 4-9 wherenits easy to argue GGG swept them she gave Canelo the rounds where he landed the harder cleaner punchea depsite GGG touching him more with his jab and pushing Canelo back.


You are making it sound like you agree with Byrd. When clearly you don't.

You claim "Ultimately it was a close fight and I can see anyone scoring it for Canelo, a Draw or even Golovkin."

Byrd scored the fight 118-110.

Your scores could hardly be more different.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Snowy said:


> You are making it sound like you agree with Byrd. When clearly you don't.
> 
> You claim "Ultimately it was a close fight and I can see anyone scoring it for Canelo, a Draw or even Golovkin."
> 
> ...


I believe she didn't give GGG many rounds because she made the mistake of neglecting to see GGG won most if not all of rounds 4-9 with ring generalship, and effective aggression. Despite GGG outworking Canelo in those rounds Canelo landed the harder cleaner punches and as a result I believe she scored most of the rounds for Canelo.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> I also think canelo fought the best he ever has and ggg fought average at best


Fair call. But like most I think GGG still won the fight.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Its either a draw or a GGG. I dont see 7 rounds for Canelo.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

There's nothing stopping Canelo from drug cheating again. He just has to be more careful about being caught and his chances of being caught again are slim because he refuses to enroll in the WBC Clean Boxing Program.

No random PED testing by VADA for Canelo. No sir. He will only undergo testing 21 days, 15 days, and 3 days before his next fight in Nevada.

So Canelo can use drugs during his suspension and they will go undetected provided they clear his system 21 days before his next fight. What an absolute joke!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Its either a draw or a GGG. I dont see 7 rounds for Canelo.


Weren't you saying it was a clear GGG win and no other result was acceptable?

It was a close fight.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

buff my helmet said:


> There's nothing stopping Canelo from drug cheating again. He just has to be more careful about being caught and his chances of being caught again are slim because he refuses to enroll in the WBC Clean Boxing Program.
> 
> No random PED testing by VADA for Canelo. No sir. He will only undergo testing 21 days, 15 days, and 3 days before his next fight in Nevada.
> 
> So Canelo can use drugs during his suspension and they will go undetected provided they clear his system 21 days before his next fight. What an absolute joke!


He can get caught again and it probably wont matter much. Povetkin looks like he is fighting Joshua next after two failed tests, Ortiz fought Wilder after three failed tests. I thibk Browne failed two and was in a WBC no 1 eliminator last time out.

At worst they lose out on a fight as they get banned for six months, not a huge pubishment for guys who fight twice a year maximum anyway.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988565326756540416


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Many Canelo has the right idea, after all.

With Golovkin having tried to fight Munguia, and now settling on Vanes, I'm starting to think "Little G" could stand to eat some of that Mexican steak himself.

I can see the marketing headlines now:
"Golovkin! Martosian! Cinco De Mayo! --- WHERE'S THE BEEF?"


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Chatty said:


> He can get caught again and it probably wont matter much. Povetkin looks like he is fighting Joshua next after two failed tests, Ortiz fought Wilder after three failed tests. I thibk Browne failed two and was in a WBC no 1 eliminator last time out.
> 
> At worst they lose out on a fight as they get banned for six months, not a huge pubishment for guys who fight twice a year maximum anyway.


How flawed is a system that suspends someone for testing positive to banned substances and immediately applies a blindfold to itself until just prior to that person's next fight that won't take place for months and months because they are suspended?

What is stopping that fighter from being a walking chemical lab for the next few months? All they have to do is ensure there is no trace in their system come test time and they even know the test date in advance.

Then again, if the fighter had a conscience and cared about his reputation he could join the WBC Clean Boxing Program and allow random testing by VADA to demonstrate to the boxing world he was clean.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

I understand Canelo's WBC #2 ranking is subject to review, and so it should be after registering 2 positive tests and refusing to be a part of the clean boxing program.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

How can the WBC justify not removing Canelo from their ratings if he continues to avoid joining the WBC Clean Boxing Program? 

They have already removed a long list of other fighters for not joining and most of those hadn't even tested positive. Let alone twice.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

IsaL said:


> I understand it quite well. I felt that Canelo swept rounds 1-3 and then 10-12. I also felt there are at least two rounds between rounds 4-9 that can be argued for Canelo. I feel that a good argument can be made that GGG swept 4-9.
> 
> Rounds 1-3 Canelo won them very clear as he dictated the tempo of the fight, positioning himself to land the cleaner harder punches. Golovkin seemed tentative and even a bit baffled by Canelo' s speed and defense.
> 
> ...


Oh okay so using your logic Canelo was also lucky to get the draw.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Oh okay so using your logic Canelo was also lucky to get the draw.


Yes he was. The fight was very close. Even though I thought Canelo won the majority of the rounds, I also felt a good argument can be made that Golovkin did so.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Well you and I are different. While I do feel Canelo needs to be scrutinised because of his failed tests, I don't keep a pessimist perspective of him or many other fighters who had failed tests. Just like I've given a pass to fighters such as Vitali Klitschko, Tyson Fury, even Felix Sturm, and a few others, I will give Canelo the same benefit of the doubt.


You sure as hell afforded Shane Mosley a pessimist perspective for testing positive.

http://checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/question-for-mexicans.10112/page-2#post-299486


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> You sure as hell afforded Shane Mosley a pessimist perspective for testing positive.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/question-for-mexicans.10112/page-2#post-299486


I obviously didn't include him on my short list above for that reason. Shane Mosley lied underoath about using despite being cornered and outed by Conte, and Mosley still denied it depsite the evidence against him that proved he knew what he was doing.

If there was evidence that Canelo did in fact use clenbeturol maliciously and not through his food, I would likely not afford him a pass.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

IsaL said:


> I obviously didn't include him on my short list above for that reason. Shane Mosley lied underoath about using despite being cornered and outed by Conte, and Mosley still denied it depsite the evidence against him that proved he knew what he was doing.
> 
> If there was evidence that Canelo did in fact use clenbeturol maliciously and not through his food, I would likely not afford him a pass.


There is no evidence Canelo did consume clenbeturol through his food. We only have his word for that and if there's one thing we know about drug cheats it's that they tell lies.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

DB Cooper said:


> You sure as hell afforded Shane Mosley a pessimist perspective for testing positive.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/question-for-mexicans.10112/page-2#post-299486


Very common practice for fanboys and haters though.
We really shouldnt be surprised.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Just read the WBC are looking to resolve the issue of Canelo, his participation or otherwise in the Clean Boxing Program and whether he remains in their ratings, by the end of the month. 

Can almost hear some Canelo nuthugger spewing out "Oh, but Canelo doesn't need the WBC" as I type this.


----------



## Chip H (Oct 8, 2016)

He's caught out on the drugs, judges clearly paid off along the way and jerk offs still defend him. FFS.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Just read an article where Oscar says Canelo is "willing to get tested for performance-enhancing drugs every day from now until his rematch against Gennady Golovkin".

But is he actually going to be tested though? I don't mean daily. I mean at all, apart from immediately prior to the fight.

Until now Canelo has refused to be a part of the clean boxing program. Does Oscar's claim mean Canelo has joined the program? It certainly doesn't state that in so many words.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989661628420579328
I'll just leave this fat boy tweet here.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

"We initiated the test to be as comprehensive as possible but knowing it's very difficult, according to the experts," Bennett said.

"It's a difficult process to be able to confirm whether there is clenbuterol in the hair follicles, but I talked to (SMRTL president and laboratory director) Dr. (Michael) Eichner and he said they'd run the test even though it is even more difficult to run on light-colored hair. But we sent them the samples and the tests came back negative."

http://www.espn.com.au/boxing/story...ting-request-nevada-state-athletic-commission

So they couldn't find what they said themselves would be difficult to find even if it was present and even harder to find in light coloured hair.

The result could hardly be less conclusive.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

That test could hardly be more meaningless. The result doesn't support either side of the debate.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

IsaL said:


> Ok. We'll agree to disagree, or if you're ever up for a civil debate regarding scoring this fight respond to this post.


Your 'civil debate' just cost you yet another ban at ESB, I see.

Hardly a surprise. But who is going to act as Canelo's gatekeeper over there in your absence? People will say unkind things about him and you won't be there to defend him. OMG. You won't be able to sleep at night.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Your 'civil debate' just cost you yet another ban at ESB, I see.
> 
> Hardly a surprise. But who is going to act as Canelo's gatekeeper over there in your absence? People will say unkind things about him and you won't be there to defend him. OMG. You won't be able to sleep at night.


I get banned by Intentionalbutt, the guys ego has grown far bigger than CST80s.

Intentionalbutt had a melt down today when he read the follicle test hair news. He gathered all the threads with Canelo's name in the title, dumped them ALL into one thread that was locked so no one could post in it.

Litearlly he did not allow anyone to discuss Canelo's test.

I called him out on it. After he locked all the threads in one where no one could post I made a single thread so people could discuss Canelo and the latest news regarding his tests and alleged lawsuit and he banned me for those two things.

The dude is a certified hater. He hates me because I call him out on his BS. I'm generally a very respectful poster to 99.9 % of the members and when I do get drawn into childish arguing I stop after making my final point.

IB won't allow for positive Canelo discussion but he allows trolls who constantly talk smack about Canelo and black fighters and to disrespect members which most of the time end up clogging up good potential threads. Im not saying he is racist, I don't think he is, but he is 100% too bias in his moderating.

The moderating is so bias at ESB, its unbelievable. A once great place run down by haters.

Call me what you will but I would never ban anyone for having an opposing view. I would ban people for disrespecting any fighter whether I'm a fan or not or making personal attacks at members.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

IsaL said:


> I get banned by Intentionalbutt, the guys ego has grown far bigger than CST80s.
> 
> Intentionalbutt had a melt down today when he read the follicle test hair news. He gathered all the threads with Canelo's name in the title, dumped them ALL into one thread that was locked so no one could post in it.
> 
> ...


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

IsaL said:


> I get banned by Intentionalbutt, the guys ego has grown far bigger than CST80s.
> 
> Intentionalbutt had a melt down today when he read the follicle test hair news. He gathered all the threads with Canelo's name in the title, dumped them ALL into one thread that was locked so no one could post in it.
> 
> ...





buff my helmet said:


>


Intentional butthead is an absolute fuckwit, tbf.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Update on GGG's thoughts on Canelo :

"I would like to fight four or five times every year. Cinco De Mayo is a big night for a fight and for a Mexican-Style fighter like me. It is very important to me to be fighting again, to be fighting on Cinco De Mayo," said Golovkin.

"I didn't want to disappoint the fans who wanted a fight on a Mexican holiday. I am grateful to the Mexican fans who support me and who supported me after the fight with Canelo and during the past two months.

"When my fight with Canelo was canceled I never stopped training. I wanted a fight on Cinco De Mayo. I stayed in Big Bear working hard with Abel hoping I would still be able to have a fight.

"Canelo? Right now he is over. Do I want to have the rematch in September? We'll see. It's a different deal. The boxing business is crazy. I'll fight Canelo again. Ask him if he wants to fight me.

"I no longer think about Canelo. I am only focused on this fight. I just want to fight Vanes".


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


That is the question most people would like to ask Canelo, why?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

IsaL said:


> I get banned by Intentionalbutt, the guys ego has grown far bigger than CST80s.
> 
> Intentionalbutt had a melt down today when he read the follicle test hair news. He gathered all the threads with Canelo's name in the title, dumped them ALL into one thread that was locked so no one could post in it.
> 
> ...


I always hated that shit when they would merge all the threads in one and look to dissuade conversations. Some threads are repetitive and should be combined, but merging every topic on a fight and then locking it is bullshit.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I always hated that shit when they would merge all the threads in one and look to dissuade conversations. Some threads are repetitive and should be combined, but merging every topic on a fight and then locking it is bullshit.


There are times when every thread on a particular fight or fighter ends up in the same petty argument and consolidating the threads is actually a blessing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> There are times when every thread on a particular fight or fighter ends up in the same petty argument and consolidating the threads is actually a blessing.


That is true. It can leave out relevant news also, but that's why you need good mods who can differentiate.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> That is true. It can leave out relevant news also, but that's why you need good mods who can differentiate.


The trouble is fanboy trolls tend to create thread after thread about their love-crush and then intentionally distort the truth in each and every one of those thread, making serious, fact based discussion near impossible. That would be why ESB has banned the Canelo fanboy.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> The trouble is fanboy trolls tend to create thread after thread about their love-crush and then intentionally distort the truth in each and every one of those thread, making serious, fact based discussion near impossible. That would be why ESB has banned the Canelo fanboy.


Your retarded ass created threads about topics that could've easily fit in the existing threads.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Your retarded ass created threads about topics that could've easily fit in the existing threads.


Speaking of trolls 

Post me some pictures like you usually do nuff nuff.

Hopefully once you have graduated from picture books to books with words in them you might grow out of that shit.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Speaking of trolls
> 
> Post me some pictures like you usually do nuff nuff.
> 
> Hopefully once you have graduated from picture books to books with words in them you might grow out of that shit.


They were gifs you idiot. You must be old as shit.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> The trouble is fanboy trolls tend to create thread after thread about their love-crush and then intentionally distort the truth in each and every one of those thread, making serious, fact based discussion near impossible. That would be why ESB has banned the Canelo fanboy.


That's not the case.

Intentionalbutt has become one of the biggest GGG nut swingers and any positive light on Canelo turns him into more of a spazz.

The dude merged every Canelo thread regardless of topic and dumped them into one LOCKED thread.

He's like you. You spend your days calling members names, you call fighters who threaten you silly names, but you are 100% unable to refute anything, hence the reason you resort to childish posts.

Im almost certain you won't be able to respond civilly.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

IsaL said:


> That's not the case.
> 
> Intentionalbutt has become one of the biggest GGG nut swingers and any positive light on Canelo turns him into more of a spazz.
> 
> ...


Well look who is back in my thread......and you have the gall to accuse me of following you around.

Carry on with your fanboy antics somewhere else troll.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

IsaL said:


> That's not the case.
> 
> Intentionalbutt has become one of the biggest GGG nut swingers and any positive light on Canelo turns him into more of a spazz.
> 
> ...


You troll and insult in your posts and then end them with bet you can't answer civilly. Your reality is so distorted.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Why? So you can disagree with it? Pointless exercise.
> 
> Why did the judges' scores vary so much?
> 
> ...


Because there were a lot of close rounds?


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Reppin501 said:


> Because there were a lot of close rounds?


But not a close fight according to Byrd.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> But not a close fight according to Byrd.


That's not the same thing...close rounds doesn't necessarily equal a close fight, from a scoring stand point.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Reppin501 said:


> That's not the same thing...close rounds doesn't necessarily equal a close fight, from a scoring stand point.


It far less likely amounts to a 118-110 scorecard.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

*Golovkin-Martirosyan Cable's Most-Watched Boxing Match in 2018​*​
_Viewers weren't afforded much time, but that didn't stop more than 1.3 million of them from tuning in to watch Gennady Golovkin's fight Saturday night._​
_Nielsen Media Research ratings released Tuesday showed a peak audience of 1,361,000 watched Golovkin's second-round knockout of Vanes Martirosyan, which HBO televised from StubHub Center in Carson, California. The brief Golovkin-Martirosyan match was watched by an average of 1,249,000 viewers, despite that it began late on the East Coast (12:07 a.m. ET)._

_Those ratings made Golovkin-Martirosyan the most-watched boxing match on cable television in 2018. That distinction previously belonged to Deontay Wilder's 10th-round knockout of Luis Ortiz, which Showtime televised March 3 from Barclays Center in Brooklyn (peak: 1,200,000; average: 1,100,000)._​


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like a lot of people still watched, that's good. Enjoyed my TDE concert, and the short as fuck replay of the fight right after, so win win for me.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> *Golovkin-Martirosyan Cable's Most-Watched Boxing Match in 2018*​
> 
> _Viewers weren't afforded much time, but that didn't stop more than 1.3 million of them from tuning in to watch Gennady Golovkin's fight Saturday night._​
> _Nielsen Media Research ratings released Tuesday showed a peak audience of 1,361,000 watched Golovkin's second-round knockout of Vanes Martirosyan, which HBO televised from StubHub Center in Carson, California. The brief Golovkin-Martirosyan match was watched by an average of 1,249,000 viewers, despite that it began late on the East Coast (12:07 a.m. ET)._
> ...


Compare that to Canelo's 2.25 million views against Kirkland.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

IsaL said:


> All of a sudden GGG is synonymous with Canelo?
> 
> I'm discussing GGG, who he is fighting next and the backlash.


That didn't last long did it? You are always trying to draw comparison between the pair, and every time attempting to pump up Canelo's tyres and deflate GGG's. What a sad, one tracked agenda you have.


----------



## Yolo Swaggins (May 16, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> It far less likely amounts to a 118-110 scorecard.


I think most would agree 118-110 smelt of bias

Edit: absolutely stank of bias.


----------



## Chip H (Oct 8, 2016)

IsaL said:


> Compare that to Canelo's 2.25 million views against Kirkland.


You need to get over it. Your boy couldn't beat the Kazakh killer using bent judges and roided to the gills.

It's time you excepted it and moved on in your life. Bitterness is a bad look my friend.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

https://www.boxingscene.com/gomez-canelo-start-testing-deals-done-ggg-fight--127996

This is a fucking shitshow right now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Looks like a lot of people still watched, that's good. Enjoyed my TDE concert, and the short as fuck replay of the fight right after, so win win for me.


Chill out man. I was called a hater because I said I watched the Cavs game instead and partied.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Warren tells Golovkin to have his promoter contact him if he wants to unify with Saunders


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I was called a hater.


An outrageous accusation!


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Chill out man. I was called a hater because I said I watched the Cavs game instead and partied.


Yeah but you only said it because you hate GGG because you hate Asians, or he once said he'd fight Floyd at 154, or whatever stupid shit people are claiming the reason you hate GGG is. :bart


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Chill out man. I was called a hater because I said I watched the Cavs game instead and partied.


You were probably called a hater because you announced it to everyone like a fucking teenage girl looking for attention. To further add, then you go into the RbR after GGG knocks out Martirosyan just to hate. Your agenda is tired, old, and pathetic. You should just go ahead and join that E. Coli forum that Bama moved to you degenerate.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Interesting what Trout is claiming.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Interesting what Trout is claiming.


Go on...


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

DBerry said:


> Go on...


Trout claims in no uncertain terms that when he fought Canelo the drug testing regime he was subjected to was totally different to the one Canelo was.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Trout claims in no uncertain terms that when he fought Canelo the drug testing regime he was subjected to was totally different to the one Canelo was.


Very suspicious :think1


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> You were probably called a hater because you announced it to everyone like a fucking teenage girl looking for attention. To further add, then you go into the RbR after GGG knocks out Martirosyan just to hate. Your agenda is tired, old, and pathetic. You should just go ahead and join that E. Coli forum that Bama moved to you degenerate.


Amen to that.

Another one who cant hide his agenda whenever he posts.

Hes a boxer fan,not a boxing fan.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

dyna said:


> https://www.boxingscene.com/gomez-canelo-start-testing-deals-done-ggg-fight--127996
> 
> This is a fucking shitshow right now.


:rofl

GB & Canelo actually trying to use agreement to standard drug testing as leverage to force GGG to sign a contract.

Don't they realise how that makes a complete mockery of any integrity they may have had in the eyes of the public?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> Amen to that.
> 
> Another one who cant hide his agenda whenever he posts.
> 
> Hes a boxer fan,not a boxing fan.


He's a racist motherfucker.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> Trout claims in no uncertain terms that when he fought Canelo the drug testing regime he was subjected to was totally different to the one Canelo was.


Pulev experienced the same with Wlad.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> He's a racist motherfucker.


:lol: It's unbelievable, isn't it? Blind hatred, even Broner doesn't get the hatred from anyone that Golovkin gets from that arseclown, he once came in and started spewing his shit in a Golovkin rbr on here, one of the reasons I rarely bother with the WBF anymore.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> :lol: It's unbelievable, isn't it? Blind hatred, even Broner doesn't get the hatred from anyone that Golovkin gets from that arseclown.


Yet he's the first to play the race card.

I hate weasel cunts like that.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Yet he's the first to play the race card.
> 
> I hate weasel cunts like that.


Agreed, as I just edited in my post, he's one of the reasons I don't bother with this forum anymore.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Tuff Gong said:


> Yet he's the first to play the race card.
> 
> I hate weasel cunts like that.


Hes the CHB version of The Boy That Cried Wolf.

Now when he alleges racism its just another case of meh,whatever.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> Hes the CHB version of The Boy That Cried Wolf.
> 
> Now when he alleges racism its just another case of meh,whatever.


He used to be a good kid, too, top poster at the start, grew into an accountant, says it all really.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

DBerry said:


> He used to be a good kid, too, top poster at the start, grew into an accountant, says it all really.


No doubting he could put a good post together and well worth a read on ESB but i tend to put most his stuff in the recycle bin as there is very little thats not driven by an agenda.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

dyna said:


> Pulev experienced the same with Wlad.


That doesn't make it right.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Tuff Gong said:


> :rofl
> 
> GB & Canelo actually trying to use agreement to standard drug testing as leverage to force GGG to sign a contract.
> 
> Don't they realise how that makes a complete mockery of any integrity they may have had in the eyes of the public?


You can only suppress so much when you are up to no good and it is a long way back from testing positive to winning the confidence back of anyone but the naive and blind faithful.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995144830119362560
*De La Hoya Baits GGG: Canelo Makes $40 Million Without You!*

Look at this wanker agsin! How does canelo have any fans ? I suppose they don't follow him closely to see all the shit us real boxing fans have to put up with


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995144830119362560
> *De La Hoya Baits GGG: Canelo Makes $40 Million Without You!*
> 
> Look at this wanker agsin! How does canelo have any fans ? I suppose they don't follow him closely to see all the shit us real boxing fans have to put up with


What exactly do YOU "real boxing fans have to put with" ? LOL


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Why won't Canelo join the program? He only has something to fear if he has something to hide.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Guys, I understand what you're saying about Alvarez. But let's just try to remember...his hair did absolutely nothing wrong, and does not deserve this hate.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> Guys, I understand what you're saying about Alvarez. But let's just try to remember...his hair did absolutely nothing wrong, and does not deserve this hate.


:lol:


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

buff my helmet said:


> Why won't Canelo join the program? He only has something to fear if he has something to hide.


As if Canelo joining the program would have changed your mind about anything.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

ElKiller said:


> As if Canelo joining the program would have changed your mind about anything.


Whether you like it or not, Canelo refusing to join the program is a bad look after having failed two drug tests.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

This is of pertinence regarding the whole situation (including the hair testing BS)


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

@Smirk Casanova making a lot of sense there. Sense that some here will no doubt be uncomfortable with.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

^^Well said, I forgot all about him being a bitch about fighting for the WBC title last year. He chose not to because they said something about him that he didn't like :lol: cop out.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

buff my helmet said:


> @Smirk Casanova making a lot of sense there. Sense that some here will no doubt be uncomfortable with.


Too many words. Not enough suggestive headlining. Will be ignored.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Smirk said:


> Too many words. Not enough suggestive headlining. Will be ignored.


I've read it, well researched. I was already aware that the hair sample stunt was exactly that, a stunt, but it's good to see some research to add weight to support my views.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

buff my helmet said:


> Whether you like it or not, Canelo refusing to join the program is a bad look after having failed two drug tests.


Just cut the bullshit.

Canelo can join a hundred programs and pass a hundred tests and people like you will still refuse to give him any credit.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

ElKiller said:


> Just cut the bullshit.
> 
> Canelo can join a hundred programs and pass a hundred tests and people like you will still refuse to give him any credit.


One hundred programs?

He needs to start by joining one.

That's the bullshit going on.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Smirk said:


> Too many words. Not enough suggestive headlining. Will be ignored.


Very likely.


----------

